# Feeler: Any interest in nano marine fish?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just want to check with people here if there's any folks interested in possibly purchasing nano fish. Not necessarily nano because they are ultra young, but nano sized because they're naturally small in nature.


Sorry bout the double post mods, I felt both forums were relevant for my query.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm actually looking for some additional stock for my 16 gallon FOWLR tank. It currently houses 2 small ocellaris clowns and looks kind of empty.

What kind of nano fish are there?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I've got a few young masked gobies from the caribbean. It's these fish here:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+31+2261&pcatid=2261
and
http://www.bluezooaquatics.com/productDetail.asp?did=1&pid=556&cid=18

last close up: http://www.reefs.com/wiki/index.php?title=Masked_Goby_(Coryphopterus_persona_tus)

I've a few of them in a 2 litre pico plumed to my 16 gallon. They're still quite young as the largest is barely 1 inch and the smallest is .5 inch long. They reportedly can live for 5 years - longer than most small fish of their size. Adult size is about 1.5 inches. Very peaceful even in such a small environment. They occasionally chase each other around but not for very long distances. No nipped fins noticed so far.

*Huge bonus: THEY EAT CRUSHED FLAKES!*

I started them off on defrosted bbs but tried flakes and they took it. This week I tried the smallest nls pellet food and they ate that as well!

Supposedly breedable in the aquarium according to some websites but I couldn't be bothered to try making phytoplankton nor do I know how to tell the sex of the fish.

But I'm not sure what size your oce clowns are and these might just end up being an expensive-ish snack for them lol.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

not sure what you meant by nano fish, many of the marine gobies stay small and are perfect for nano aquariums.

(not just that one species you listed)


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

1) I was asking if there were any people interested in nano sized fish.

2) If anyone said yes, I planned on happily announcing I've some nano sized fish available. And that's exactly what happened. Thus, I titled the thread *"Feeler"*

3) Yes, there are many nano sized fishes but it's a category that most stores do not too cater to. When they do bring it in, it's usually the same types over and over again, like the neon goby.

Or, other small sized gobies which grow to 2 to 3 inches that can tolerate living in small confines. Though I don't know how many people would consider a 3 inch fish "nano".


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

lmfao thanks for the 1 star. Not that anonymous, get a clue lol.


----------

